# Knife sharpener



## Steve H (Sep 14, 2019)

Morning all. The other day I was going through our knife collection. And it ranges from ultra cheapies to better quality blades. And some of them are in rough shape. No major dings. But quite dull. I have a decent set of Arkansas stones and some rods. But, I wanted something that could give me a decent edge with little effort. So, I found this.
Presto 08810 Professional Electric Knife Sharpener.







It is a three stage grinder. Interesting idea with the blade guide adjustment and all.
Reviews are very good. And the price wasn't bad. Should be here in a few days. I'll follow up with my thoughts after I use it.


----------



## fivetricks (Sep 14, 2019)

I'll be watching. I've been looking for a good electric knife sharpener :-)


----------



## forktender (Sep 14, 2019)

Work Sharp are by far the best elect. Sharpeners made that I have ever used. 4-10 passes even if the knife is brutally dull and you can shave with your knives. You can find them on sale from time to time for $69 at Northern Tools, and buy the Ken Onion version it's adjustable and much better built and it won't round the tip or put a belly in the heal of your blades.


----------



## mike243 (Sep 14, 2019)

Work sharp here, I keep them tuned with a carbide rod but when it needs a real sharpening job Work Shop is the best for me.


----------



## forktender (Sep 14, 2019)

I use an old Forschner fine oval diamond sharpening steel and an old Forschner steel that my grandma used in her restaurant for years and years to keep the edge aligned between sharpening.


----------



## tropics (Sep 14, 2019)

forktender said:


> Work Sharp are by far the best elect. Sharpeners made that I have ever used. 4-10 passes even if the knife is brutally dull and you can shave with your knives. You can find them on sale from time to time for $59 at Northern Tools, and buy the Ken Onion version it's adjustable and much better built and it won't round the tip or put a belly in the heal of your blades.
> View attachment 405776



I have to AGREE the best,I use to keep my knives like razors,then a little arthritis made it very hard to maintain them.the work sharp keeps them sharp
Richie


----------



## forktender (Sep 14, 2019)

tropics said:


> I have to AGREE the best,I use to keep my knives like razors,then a little arthritis made it very hard to maintain them.the work sharp keeps them sharp
> Richie


Richie, my hands are a crumpled mess from using pipe/tubing cutters and Channel locks/adjustable water pump pliers every day for many years. I agree, I couldn't keep my knifes as sharp as I like them with a stone anymore either. I love these things, heck I sharpen peoples knifes for money using the Ken onion Work Sharp these days instead of on a wet stones like I used to. And it's 100X quicker and easier and nobody notices the difference in their knifes, I've never had one come back or one single complaint.


----------



## one eyed jack (Sep 14, 2019)

Ken Onion Work sharp here too.


----------



## greatfx1959 (Sep 14, 2019)

steve,
looking forward to your review of this.


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 14, 2019)

I have half a dozen sharpeners, but my K.O. Work Sharp gets the most use.
A sharp knife can be like a scalpel in minutes.
And a dull edge can be the same in less than 10 minutes.
Even heavily damaged blades with rolls and chips can be reworked and made like new with ease.


----------



## Danno44 (Sep 14, 2019)

I use a KME, from everything to pocket knives to 12” slicer.
Small learning curve but razor sharp results.  I use a diamond steel until the need to refine the edge on the KME.


----------



## Winterrider (Sep 14, 2019)

I have a Chefs Choice similar to that Steve, works excellent on thinner blade, and hunting knives. Haven't used my good knives on it yet( just a steel so far ). Have been thinking about the workstations for more versatility. Scissors, lawn mower blades, etc.

By the way Al, how has your sharpening (hobby/ side job) been doing?
Hope things are good...


----------



## Steve H (Sep 14, 2019)

I saw the work sharp ones. Decided Not to get that because I didn't want my wife to try to use it.


----------



## clifish (Sep 14, 2019)

forktender said:


> Work Sharp are by far the best elect. Sharpeners made that I have ever used. 4-10 passes even if the knife is brutally dull and you can shave with your knives. You can find them on sale from time to time for $59 at Northern Tools, and buy the Ken Onion version it's adjustable and much better built and it won't round the tip or put a belly in the heal of your blades.
> View attachment 405776


I can't see them putting the KO edition on sale for $59?  That is $129 on their site.  Maybe the regular $69 model but the KO?


----------



## pushok2018 (Sep 14, 2019)

I bought  K.O. Work Sharp about 3 month ago and love it. I started  looking at this sharpener approximately one and a half years ago, waiting that it's price goes down. Never happened - spent $129 and no regrets whatsoever....


----------



## uncle eddie (Sep 14, 2019)

This $7 tool from Walmart keeps them sharp.  Sometimes I use a sharpening steel as well.







The sharpeners talked about above are nice, especially if you have a pile of dull knives to do.

The gun shows I attend from time to time will ALWAYS have at least one knife sharpening booth...and they often have a Work Sharp or similar.  People will drop of a whole bag of blades and they usually charge $1 - $3 per blade to sharpen them depending on the size of the blade.


----------



## one eyed jack (Sep 14, 2019)

pushok2018 said:


> I bought  K.O. Work Sharp about 3 month ago and love it. I started  looking at this sharpener approximately one and a half years ago, waiting that it's price goes down. Never happened - spent $129 and no regrets whatsoever....



I paid $86 for the K.O. on an Amazon daily deal.  (Dec. of 18).  I had been looking at them for a couple years but never pulled the trigger at full Amazon price.

Keep an eye on the Amazon daily deal.  Every once in a while you can score pretty good.


----------



## pushok2018 (Sep 14, 2019)

one eyed jack said:


> Keep an eye on the Amazon daily deal


one eyed jack, Trust me - I was checking Amazon daily deals daily.. Probably was not my luck...
 but any ways - thanks for your advice... I guess it's little too late for me ..


----------



## rexster314 (Sep 14, 2019)

The W/S Ken Onion with the added sharpening attachment is the only way to go. Way more control over the sharpening, and no more grinding down the belly of the knives since you can go fully from bolster to tip of the blade


----------



## kelbro (Sep 14, 2019)

Harbor Freight belt sander does very well for me. I think it was about $35 with the 20% off coupon.


----------



## jcam222 (Sep 14, 2019)

Does the Ken Onion Work Sharp have adjustable angle for Asian knives as well? My Miyabi knife is 9. - 12 degrees


----------



## one eyed jack (Sep 14, 2019)

pushok2018 said:


> one eyed jack, Trust me - I was checking Amazon daily deals daily.. Probably was not my luck...
> but any ways - thanks for your advice... I guess it's little too late for me ..



Understood.  I wanted to voice the suggestion for anyone looking for this sharpener.  After using the sharpener for a while, I got to thinking that it's probably worth  the normal asking price, anyway.  I've used hand and power tools for 50 years and consider this one well thought out and made.  Good value.

I was really surprised to see it as a daily deal after looking at them for so long.  As they say, "Even a blind hog finds an acorn, every once in a while."


----------



## clifish (Sep 14, 2019)

jcam222 said:


> Does the Ken Onion Work Sharp have adjustable angle for Asian knives as well? My Miyabi knife is 9. - 12 degrees


15-30 degrees....not sure what sharpener goes to 9-12?  Those must be high end sushi knives?


----------



## forktender (Sep 15, 2019)

clifish said:


> I can't see them putting the KO edition on sale for $59?  That is $129 on their site.  Maybe the regular $69 model but the KO?


You can buy the K.O. every day for $79 from Northern Tools. And once or twice a year they will be on sale for $69. 
I meant to type in $69 not $59 I'll edit the post and yes they are the K.O. model, that's where I bought mine.


----------



## forktender (Sep 15, 2019)

Steve H said:


> I saw the work sharp ones. Decided Not to get that because I didn't want my wife to try to use it.


If the sharpener you bought doesn't work out, you can always return it. The great thing about the W.S. sharpeners are really easy to use pretty much everyone can use them because they are so easy to use. My wife is pretty clumsy in the kitchen, and she uses it all the time with no problem at all.


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 15, 2019)

forktender said:


> You can buy the K.O. every day for $79 from Northern Tools. And once or twice a year they will be on sale for $69.
> I meant to type in $69 not $59 I'll edit the post and yes they are the K.O. model, that's where I bought mine.


Lets get specific.
Northern Tool sells the KO Work Sharp Blade Grinding Attachment for $79.95.
For use with Work Sharp Knife & Tool Sharpener, Ken Onion Edition WSKTS-KO (Item# 41587, sold separately).
https://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200629334_200629334

The KOWS main unit is $129.95 at Northern Tool.
https://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200615233_200615233


----------



## xray (Sep 15, 2019)

one eyed jack said:


> I paid $86 for the K.O. on an Amazon daily deal.  (Dec. of 18).  I had been looking at them for a couple years but never pulled the trigger at full Amazon price.
> 
> Keep an eye on the Amazon daily deal.  Every once in a while you can score pretty good.





pushok2018 said:


> one eyed jack, Trust me - I was checking Amazon daily deals daily.. Probably was not my luck...
> but any ways - thanks for your advice... I guess it's little too late for me ..



Yeah, I bought my KO last year on the deals before Xmas last year. I knew I paid $80some dollars. It just came in the box with belts and instructions, Amazon called it “worry free packaging” or something to that effect.

I would have gladly have paid more. 

Also if anybody is on the fence about them, the have them set up at Cabelas and they’ll sharpen some knives for you.


----------



## sawhorseray (Sep 15, 2019)

Another vote for WS here, have had one for years and it does a great job keeping the everyday blades sharp as a razor. I've had three Wusthov blades for a couple of years now that have never seen anything but the sharpening steel, haven't needed to run them thru the WS yet. RAY


----------



## Steve H (Sep 15, 2019)

forktender said:


> If the sharpener you bought doesn't work out, you can always return it. The great thing about the W.S. sharpeners are really easy to use pretty much everyone can use them because they are so easy to use. My wife is pretty clumsy in the kitchen, and she uses it all the time with no problem at all.



My wife terrifies me in the kitchen! Have you ever seen a lefty cutting things??!!


----------



## jcam222 (Sep 15, 2019)

clifish said:


> 15-30 degrees....not sure what sharpener goes to 9-12?  Those must be high end sushi knives?


My Miyabi 8” knife is 9-12 degrees. It is surgical and the hammered steel is a masterpiece lol. That said this sharpener would work for every other knife I own. I think I’ll be on the lookout for a deal and buy one.


----------



## xray (Sep 15, 2019)

Steve H said:


> My wife terrifies me in the kitchen! Have you ever seen a lefty cutting things??!!



Ha, I’m a lefty. You know what they say, we can’t do anything Right!!


----------



## forktender (Sep 15, 2019)

Steve H said:


> My wife terrifies me in the kitchen! Have you ever seen a lefty cutting things??!!


LOL...yes, I might be married to your wifes sister. Hahaha.


----------



## Steve H (Sep 15, 2019)

xray said:


> Ha, I’m a lefty. You know what they say, we can’t do anything Right!!



My wife reminds me of this on a daily basis......


----------



## Winterrider (Sep 15, 2019)

Steve H said:


> My wife terrifies me in the kitchen! Have you ever seen a lefty cutting things??!!


Yikes...
Got one also that tries to play in the kitchen.


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 16, 2019)

Winterrider said:


> I have a Chefs Choice similar to that Steve, works excellent on thinner blade, and hunting knives. Haven't used my good knives on it yet( just a steel so far ). Have been thinking about the workstations for more versatility. Scissors, lawn mower blades, etc.
> 
> By the way Al, how has your sharpening (hobby/ side job) been doing?
> Hope things are good...



It's going quite well I bought all the extra attachments that you can get for the KO, along with a couple of other sharpeners. It's turned into a great hobby/business. I'm even getting restaurants & dog groomers. I don't advertise, but if you google knife sharpening, or tool sharpening, or scissor sharpening in Sebring Florida. I'm right at the top of the list. Sorry I didn't mean to hijack the thread.
Al


----------



## Steve H (Sep 22, 2019)

Got home yesterday and found this waiting for me







The sharpener itself is made well by the looks of it. Mostly plastic.







It has three different types of stones for course, medium, and fine/touch up sharpening.

The unit itself weighs a few pounds. And is a touch over 12 " in length.







Now it's time to give it a go. Plugged it in. Set it to medium for my santoku knife. And turned it on. The sharpener is pretty quiet. And there is very little vibration. Almost none at all.

I gave the knife 10 passes on the medium stone on each side of blade. Then about 20 on the fine stone in the same manner. The blade was a bit dull. And being in a hurry I used the knife block built in sharpener once before. Big mistake. It put nasty swirl marks on the edge. The knife now is nice and sharp. And went through a ripe tomato with ease and no pressure on the blade.







Not a good picture. But it is plenty sharp!
For 50.00 shipped this is a good investment. It looks good enough to stay on the counter. And the built in suction cups gives it a stable work platform. Especially on a granite surface. I have yet to see if there is a way to replace the stones. Though after that much use the machine itself maybe at its useful lifespan.With that in mind. I'll give it a 8/10


----------



## Smokinoak (Sep 22, 2019)

jcam222 said:


> Does the Ken Onion Work Sharp have adjustable angle for Asian knives as well? My Miyabi knife is 9. - 12 degrees


If you want to get a good edge on a knife of that value, I think you would do well to learn how to hone it by hand with the proper stones.


----------



## Steve H (Sep 22, 2019)

Smokinoak said:


> If you want to get a good edge on a knife of that value, I think you would do well to learn how to hone it by hand with the proper stones.



I agree. The couple good knives I have will still be done by hand.


----------



## Jabiru (Sep 23, 2019)

Very interesting thread and great review, sounds like you have picked up a good item there Steve. 

 I will see if I can get one in Aus as I am a bit over sharpening on the stone. Never thought the electric ones actually worked until now.

I worked as a slaughter man in my younger days, a great edge was required to get you through the shift. Cutting through burry wool was the real test for knife sharpening skills.

I learnt quickly or you would go home so sore from pushing the knife. I was what they called a sticker and we used to slaughter 3500 lambs a day, 30 beef and a few hundred pigs. Hard work that’s for sure.


----------



## sawhorseray (Sep 23, 2019)

Jabiru said:


> Very interesting thread and great review, sounds like you have picked up a good item there Steve.
> 
> I was what they called a sticker and we used to slaughter 3500 lambs a day, 30 beef and a few hundred pigs. Hard work that’s for sure.



My guess would be that you were eating pretty darned good back then! RAY


----------



## Hawging It (Sep 23, 2019)

Steve H said:


> Got home yesterday and found this waiting for me
> View attachment 406489
> 
> 
> ...


Nice rig.  It interest me as well. Let us know how it sharpens pocket knives. Thanks


----------



## martin1950 (Sep 23, 2019)

Back in the late 60's I was issued an oil bath tri-stone, 14" steel, 10" French knife, and couple of 8" boning knives. I still have the French knife and one of the boning knives and the steel, the rest sprouted legs and walked off. I bought a couple of Arkansas stones and a 8" diamond plate for polishing. Being old school I can still get a polished honed edge that will slice clean through a finger bone with ease. Think I'll stick with old school. Being retired I'm in no hurry.


----------



## Steve H (Sep 23, 2019)

Hawging It said:


> Nice rig.  It interest me as well. Let us know how it sharpens pocket knives. Thanks



I'll let you know when I get back home.


----------



## Hawging It (Sep 23, 2019)

Amazon $63 bucks plus tax.


----------



## Steve H (Sep 25, 2019)

Hawging It said:


> Nice rig.  It interest me as well. Let us know how it sharpens pocket knives. Thanks



I chose my 30 year old knife that has seen a bit of use. It was a tad dull. But after about 10 minutes using the medium and fine stones it got a great edge. Perhaps better then new. So far I'm very pleased with this sharpener.


----------



## Hawging It (Sep 25, 2019)

Steve H said:


> I chose my 30 year old knife that has seen a bit of use. It was a tad dull. But after about 10 minutes using the medium and fine stones it got a great edge. Perhaps better then new. So far I'm very pleased with this sharpener.
> 
> View attachment 406816


Awesome! Going to order one! Thanks


----------



## greatfx1959 (Sep 25, 2019)

i can only find it through third party sellers on amazon, am i missing something?


----------



## Hawging It (Sep 25, 2019)

greatfx1959 said:


> i can only find it through third party sellers on amazon, am i missing something?


----------



## greatfx1959 (Sep 25, 2019)

thanks, i appreciate the hookup there!


----------



## greatfx1959 (Sep 25, 2019)

just ordered one through third party amazon, $47 and change with $3 and change shipping......thanks steve for the heads up on this sharpener


----------



## Steve H (Sep 25, 2019)

greatfx1959 said:


> just ordered one through third party amazon, $47 and change with $3 and change shipping......thanks steve for the heads up on this sharpener



No problem. I hope you like it as much as I do.


----------



## forktender (Sep 30, 2019)

chilerelleno said:


> Lets get specific.
> Northern Tool sells the KO Work Sharp Blade Grinding Attachment for $79.95.
> For use with Work Sharp Knife & Tool Sharpener, Ken Onion Edition WSKTS-KO (Item# 41587, sold separately).
> https://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200629334_200629334
> ...


So, I guess they screwed up when I bought mine and my father bought his? They go on sale at least twice a yr from what I've seen.


----------



## one eyed jack (Oct 3, 2019)

Here's a heads up for anyone looking for a sharpener similar to the one Steve got.  Lots of positive reviews.

Amazon deal of the day.  (The link says $122 but on Amazon it is $98)


----------



## cmayna (Oct 3, 2019)

On a recent fishing trip along the Calif coast, I watched the skipper of a boat sharpen a bunch of his deck knives using the Work Sharp.  Said he'd never switch to something else.


----------



## SlowmotionQue (Oct 7, 2019)

cmayna said:


> On a recent fishing trip along the Calif coast, I watched the skipper of a boat sharpen a bunch of his deck knives using the Work Sharp.  Said he'd never switch to something else.



I own the Work Sharp Ken Onion Edition.

I won't use anything else either.  It puts an edge on my knives like I've never seen.


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 18, 2019)

I’m almost sure I’m getting the KO Worksharp for Christmas. I’m gonna need some tips in its use for sure as I am not the most handy person and that’s me sugar coating it LOL. I have also read it’s a bit harder to use for lefties?


----------



## Hawging It (Dec 18, 2019)

I just ordered the Presto 08810 Professional Electric Knife Sharpener via Walmart. Pick up at local store in a couple of days. $36.92. The best price that I found on the internet.


----------



## Steve H (Dec 18, 2019)

Hawging It said:


> I just ordered the Presto 08810 Professional Electric Knife Sharpener via Walmart. Pick up at local store in a couple of days. $36.92. The best price that I found on the internet.



That's a very good price. Better then what I found. Congrats!


----------



## one eyed jack (Dec 18, 2019)

jcam222 said:


> I’m almost sure I’m getting the KO Worksharp for Christmas. I’m gonna need some tips in its use for sure as I am not the most handy person and that’s me sugar coating it LOL. I have also read it’s a bit harder to use for lefties?



I found the included instructions to be pretty much easy to understand, and I found the tool to be easy to use, but; I have worked with my hands for 50 + years.

I don't see an obvious reason why the tool should be more difficult for a lefty to use, but I am a righty.  (I have lefty ciblings and so I know that the world is more geared for righties).

The one thing that I feel takes extra concentration is maintaining accurate angle and proper stopping point as you bring the tip of the blade to the end of the grinding stroke, and making the grind on the tip consistent on both sides of the tip.  (As each grinding stroke comes to the tip, and the blade narrows, you lose the support of the guide that you rest the blade on, { It will become obvious when you use the tool}.  I would suggest that you go through the motions involved, drawing the blade through the sharpening stroke, without powering up the sharpening belt, before actually turning the tool on and grinding on your blade.) 

Also; if you have an older, cheap, knife, practice on it.

You Tube is your friend;

https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=work+sharp+ken+onion


----------



## Hawging It (Dec 23, 2019)

Well, I just picked it up at Walmart. It arrived a day early. $36.92 and no shipping cost.


----------



## pocketsharpener (Jan 19, 2020)

fivetricks said:


> I'll be watching. I've been looking for a good electric knife sharpener :-)


What about the electric knife? are they good for slicing fish?


----------

